# Trainers - PA Northern Tier/NY Southern Tier?



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax was introduced to goats this weekend and had a grand ole time. Are there any trainers in this area?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1114920&page=1#Post1114920


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Western NY Herding Yeah I know you are in the East but there are a couple out that way listed too. If I were closer though I would LOVE to go to Raspberry Ridge  which is on *that* side of PA.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's exactly what I'm looking for!!! Holy cow!! Hum Hollow in Ithaca NY is an hour from!! Sugarbush Gap in Windsor NY is even closer!! 

Raspberry hill is about 2 1/2- 3 hours.

Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

You are very welcome. The two in NY state I would definitely contact them before you go and check on their experience working with GSD. They both tend to be more BC and Aussie which is a different herding style than GSD's go naturally. While Raspberry Ridge has mainly Border Collies from what I understand they seem to understand that GSD work differently and they use their skills instead of making them try to fit into a BC/Aussie style. Might be work the extra drive. We had a mini board meet up at Wind Over Woods in Conesus, NY and I was VERY happy with the way she handled all of my Sheps and the folks that went with me were please as well (I believe).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I emailed Sugarbush Gap. I'm so excited!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know absolutley nothing about herding. Sometimes I think she does agility for me and not because she wants too. Are there any websites that have helpful information?

When they email me back I'll ask about her GSD experience? Is there anything specific I should ask?

She actually has a picture of a rottie on there. Are they herding dogs?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Yes, Rotties are actually a herding AND draft (working) dog. 

I would simply ask if they have any experience working with tending type dogs like German Shepherds.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sugarbush referred me to Hum Hollow.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Did they give a reason? Feel free to PM if necessary.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Quote:There is a lot more going on here (West Windsor) regarding herding lessons in the winter. I suggest going over to Sharon Garland's Sunday morning herding sessions east of Ithaca. Sharon helps people out if they are new to herding and has sheep that are used to working with beginner dogs.


Sounds like Ithaca is more equipped for beginners? I sent an email but the website says it's better to call her.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

How far of a drive for you to go to Wind Over Woods in Conesus, NY? Of course that is only because I have actual experience with her. I have not been to either one closer to you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

According to mapquest it's about 2 hours. looks like it's about an hour above where I work.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm emailing her. I think I can get my obedience instructor to take a ride with me. she's usually up for most anything.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

She is really nice and patient. We had 7 dogs there that day in our little group. She worked every one of them once and Jethro (the pup) twice. This was starting AFTER she already had 5-6 hours of lessons in the early AM.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How often do you go there? Where do you practice in between lessons? 

Is it better if we get a group and go? I know the ppl with the goats are interested in training their aussie pup. 

I'm really excited. Sometimes I think she does agility because of me and not because she's having fun. And then other days she's right on her game and hitting every obstacle. She just seemed to be herding those goats so naturally and she was really, really focused. I don't think she heard us yelling for her but the minute Tim caught her she stopped and sat for him.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

It was over a two hour drive for me. My work schedule does not allow me to take my guys herding as often as I would like. If you are driving that far and have a vehicle for it I would definitely look for a couple people to go with and share a ride and split the gas money.









We did it as a group so we could all hang out for the afternoon and test some dogs that had never been on sheep and give some others another chance. We planned it a couple weeks in advance to work out all of the kinks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It would probably be middle of July before I could go. To busy getting the horse home and DD's last horse show the next 2 weeks. I'll definitely ask Lori if she knows of anyone else that would want to go.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

She was very nice with us when we went. I wish she was closer because I would like to work my guys some more. There is another one about an hour or so West of me that I might try to check out one of these weeks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

With everything going on at home and with the kids I don't get away much but this sounds like such fun I'm definitely doing it after we get the horses home. If you want to go too I'll let you know when we schedule it!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Sure let me know. I can't promise I can come because I work weird days/hours but if I am off I might just try to load up some of the Paq and go back up.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

If you ever have the opportunity to get over to Raspberry Ridge, I highly recommend it. I took my Chance for his instinct test there and we both had such an amazing good time that I signed up for one of Caroline's herding camp weekends. We stayed right at her house (she has rooms and space for camping). We were the only tending team there and I felt like I got tons of individualized attention. 

I sucked as a shepherdess since I was so awe-struck watching Chance (she said he had terrific instinct, more than her brand new imported GSD pup) that I would forget to give him direction. She was very patient with us both though!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I would LOVE to go there but it is a bit of a long haul for me.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm sure Jethro would be happy to help with the driving . . .


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That sounds like fun too. if we had a place to stay I would be more willing to drive the distance.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

My issue isn't so much the distance to drive/place to stay as it would be the Huskies needing a babysitter.







I have one I can use in emergencies but they are having some issues right now so I would not want to ask them to watch unless it WAS an emergency right now.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: mychanceI'm sure Jethro would be happy to help with the driving . . .


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You could probably even charge admission for ppl to watch him. Half the driving, costs fully paid for...can't get better than that!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

He would love it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You need a van, with a screen and you could just drive around the country showing Jethro videos. You'd never have to work again. Who in their right mind would pass up a Jethro video?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I actually drive a van already.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.raspberryridgesheepfarm.com/index.aspx is the site for Raspberry Ridge and I also recommend it Carolyn has herded with GSDs and BC's for years so absolutely understands and is able to work with both breeds.

That site shows tons of stuff coming up. I'll probably be getting a herding instinct test for Glory in the fall!

http://www.raspberryridgesheepfarm.com/Herd.aspx?SS=0


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Hey Michelle, how far are you from Mansfield/Wellsboro, PA?

http://www.knowltonsdogobedience.com/Herding_Lessons/herding_lessons.html


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

about 90 minutes. Why...that looks like a pretty pretty bi-color herding those sheep...

Here is the response from the lady in Ithaca...



> Quote:I have been herding for 17
> years and teaching regularly since 2002. I have a 60' round pen and a
> 10'x200' training pen. I have about 50 sheep of various kinds- some are good
> for very beginners and some are for more adavanced.
> ...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think I like the sounds of the lady in Mansfield and the driving distance is probably the same as Ithaca.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08about 90 minutes. Why...that looks like a pretty pretty bi-color herding those sheep...


She has a GSD on her main website but I think that is one of her Cattle Dogs or perhaps her Kelpie in the herding picture.









But she DOES have GSD. 

http://www.knowltonsdogobedience.com/My_Dogs/my_dogs.html

Hmmm roughly 2 hours for me........


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's only about 60-70 miles for me but it's all secondary roads and you know how PA drivers are. It's either 95 mph or 40 mph. 

I think it is her kelpie in the picture. her site sounded like she did herding with her GSDs so I think I'm going to go with her. It sounds a little more structured than Ithaca, which I definitely need for starting out.

I'll call later today or tomorrow and get some details.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

LMK what you find out.







I think it is 115 miles for me so 2 to 4 hours depending on traffic.







I wonder where she did SCH with her GSD.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh i might be persuaded to ask her where she did SCH...as long as it's not you driving 40mph!!! Soooo...when are you teaching Jethro how to drive? He can't do any worse than the lady that driving down the road was shaving her face. (yes...I really saw that and she was going 40)


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

SHE was shaving her face????


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yuppp...she shore was.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

YIKES!


----------



## Timberlinek9 (Mar 20, 2008)

To bad your not close to Morgantown/Birdsboro PA. It is a great herding facility with sheep, ducks and cattle. They also have a lot of herding trials there. I drive 2 hours to work cattle up there. She is good with all breeds and has trained a lot of GSD's and handlers. If you were within two hours of there it would really be worth it.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Did you take her herding yet? Have a date/time scheduled?? Nibby people want to know.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

haven't had time. Been to busy getting the horses set with the building and pasture. I was thinking of calling this weekend and then got busy with other things. 

I wish I knew where my weekends went....


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

The dog ate them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*L* She's been nuttin' but trubble!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------

